
Show HN: Bring your own Data: automatic ML (side project) - sinanuozdemir
https://www.byodata.io
======
sinanuozdemir
Hey everyone, I just added regression models to the mix. Thanks to everyone
who signed up and uploaded data already. I'm available on the slack channel on
the bottom of the page to chat about site support and just about data in
general!

------
sinanuozdemir
Hey all. I challenged myself to build an alpha of a product over the Holiday
break and here it is! Upload a csv with data you want to make a machine
learning model out of and Byodata will build a model using the best algorithm
it can and makes the model available using an online form and an API

Right now, it's free to sign up and use 100%. All I ask if that you please
join the slack to let me know how you are using the product and how you are
liking it.

There will be bugs :) and I will fix them as they come up. I'm pretty
dedicated to enhancing this product in the coming weeks/months.

Right now it can only do classification but I will be adding regression next
week and clustering later in January.

If you think you have data that byodata can't support, let me know on the
slack and we can figure it out!

Thank you all.

------
jamasenr
Cool concept! Excited to see the regression model come out

~~~
sinanuozdemir
Thanks! I'll let you know when it's ready

